# new kitchen? need help



## jend (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi all, we are in the process of changing our kitchen. Has anyone any suggestions on where we look.we are in paphos and so far only know about ikea??
Regards jenny


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Jenny, there are several companies in Paphos who do fitted kitchens. I can't personally recommend anyone as I have no personal experience but I know there are a couple of companies who have advertisements in this months Cyprus living magazine.
One is called kitchen design warehouse. Tel 26913038
Another is called Kingdom home improvements tel 96526554

I have also just found another called Russels home improvements who does kitchen refits. Tel 99835473.

As I said I can't personally recommend any of them but it shows that there are companies out there. It took me a few minutes to find these.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Also if you google you will find Focal points and Glenns kitchens to name only two.


----------



## jend (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks very much have 2 coming round for quotes.very gratful 
regards Jenny


----------



## plumduffster (Jan 11, 2013)

*kitchen*



jend said:


> Hi all, we are in the process of changing our kitchen. Has anyone any suggestions on where we look.we are in paphos and so far only know about ikea??
> Regards jenny


Kingdom Home Improvements just done our kitchen. Fabulous job. Nothing too much trouble for Darren. Absolutely and thoroughly recommended. Thorough, professional and friendly. 
Regards
Alan Cottrell
Chlorakas


----------

